# FRIDAY FUN: Snoozing 'poos



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The weather outside is awful - so I hope all 'poos have been exercised and dried and are now happily settled down for an evening of comfortable sleeping 

Show us sleepy 'poos


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH! That last picture is hillarious!!! comfy much!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brill pics Marzi!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAH! That last picture is hillarious!!! comfy much!


Dot is such an elegant girl (NOT)


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy snoozing....









More zzzzzzzz's









Sleepy head









Do I have to get up?









As you can see Billy likes a bit of sleepy poo pose! 
🐾


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Always keeping an eye...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Billy's silver underside


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh and Billy has been perfecting the poo pose since his first week home!!!!!









Was he really that small?? 🐾


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This picture of Lola makes me get a lump in my throat! Lovely memories of her all snoozy after her first play on our lawn (we initially confined her to the terrace area which is paved as the lawn area wasn't secure) after we made it secured for her. She tottered in and pulled her blanket off her crate and was bringing it to me when she ran out of energy and just zonked out at the gate! She's about 12 weeks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And baby Nina, after a play with her littermates. Crashed out on the grass. About 7 weeks old...


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey and her squirrel, both shattered!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A sleeping baby ruby ... Ahhhhhhh! :baby:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

One heck of a snoozing fur ball!!!


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Alfie after a hard day at the office...


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

cockapoo pillow


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love all of the above! Lucia is like toffee! Gorgeous!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Broughty said:


> Alfie after a hard day at the office...


Love this - when a poo' s got to sleep - a poos got to sleep!! X


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Aww had to add this just taken of my youngest daughter and Billy - it's been a long week!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> A sleeping baby ruby ... Ahhhhhhh! :baby:


Ahhhhh!

Is that your leopard onsie Tracey?!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ahhhhh!
> 
> Is that your leopard onsie Tracey?!


You always make me laugh!!! No you cheeky bugger it's my James Bond style bikini!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha ozzy has joined willow as a table dweller - love it! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha ozzy has joined willow as a table dweller - love it! X


Not really but I was trying to get a good picture. He is too hyper for the table. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous pics! Willow is a fuzzy girl! Look at that top knot!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Willow's paws look amazing


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Sleeping baby Tilly 


The one that makes her look like she has reeeally long ears (they're actually her legs  )




Snuggles



Uncensored!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh!! Baby Tilly - scrum my! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love all the Tilly pictures.

Where is Renee? Hope Molly is ok. This is her sort of Friday fun, no dressing up or acrobatics required


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely girl!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Baby Tilly is so cute


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly snoozing!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is cute as a bug in a rug!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love Molly! Her couch is huge! Or she just looks extra cute and small on there? It's almost human size..... I need a bed for R&R to share.... One they won't chew.
I quite like the idea of a dog couch x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That second picture of Tilly Is one of my all time favs. 

Ruth I have given up trying to control her bed head. Her coat is actually getting really long as you can see from the paws. She really only matts on her ears so I can let it grow.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> That second picture of Tilly Is one of my all time favs. .


It's one of my very favorites  she was 12 weeks old and had been running around in the snow and she was soooo tired, she just flopped over my leg!

I have it in a frame on the wall of my downstairs toilet. The frame says "all you need is love..... And a dog" and has paw prints all over it. I will take a pic of it!

Willow wouldn't be willow without her bed head


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> That second picture of Tilly Is one of my all time favs.
> 
> Ruth I have given up trying to control her bed head. Her coat is actually getting really long as you can see from the paws. She really only matts on her ears so I can let it grow.


Well I love her bed head. I think she suits her coat this length. She's a beauty!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> It's one of my very favorites  she was 12 weeks old and had been running around in the snow and she was soooo tired, she just flopped over my leg!
> 
> I have it in a frame on the wall of my downstairs toilet. The frame says "all you need is love..... And a dog" and has paw prints all over it. I will take a pic of it!
> 
> Willow wouldn't be willow without her bed head


I would love one day to make a huge collage with everyone's favorite puppy picture. There have been some crazy cute ones.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here it is.....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Priceless.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have this one framed of Molly and it say's spoiled rotten


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Sleeping baby Tilly
> 
> 
> The one that makes her look like she has reeeally long ears (they're actually her legs  )
> ...


lol her legs look like long ears, in uncensored her tail looks like a long (furry) something else 

sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Love snoozing photos. 
This is my fav pic of Pip snoozing when she was just 9 weeks old


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless Pip, she looks so sweet and snuggly


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

KGr said:


> Love snoozing photos.
> This is my fav pic of Pip snoozing when she was just 9 weeks old


Love the little pink pad


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like Molly snuck a snooze on the human couch again then she was sleeping away and I sat Turk there and she didn't even notice


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Love the little pink pad


So cute aren't they. No pink pads anymore!! Look at this photo- You can see her mucky pads really clearly cos she's just been to the groomers


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

KGr said:


> So cute aren't they. No pink pads anymore!! Look at this photo- You can see her mucky pads really clearly cos she's just been to the groomers


They are still cute though


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Snoozing zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I see Boycie has joined poppy in her special place x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Snoozing zzzzzzzzz


Lovely photo's - so are everyone elses, just been catching up with this cute thread. Last one of Poppy is how Dudley sleeps in the hall to get close to the radiator!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh and Lottie, I showed hubby the Tilly ones and he said she looks like a sloth in the dangly one - she does!!
And Jayded, Dudley often lays like that with his tail looking like a big furry something else and then he starts wagging it.....!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

And as there are a lot of puppy pics, how about this one of Dudley - shows he wasn't always a big boy -


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> And as there are a lot of puppy pics, how about this one of Dudley - shows he wasn't always a big boy -
> View attachment 40682


Haha how sweet - is he sleeping on an old el paso fajita box!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha how sweet - is he sleeping on an old el paso fajita box!


Yes!! well maybe Burrito's, I remember trying to get a now and then pic with him last year with one but of course he grabbed it and shredded it before I had the chance! he still lays on anything left on the floor (quite a few things in our house!) he used to fit neatly in a roast chicken plastic tray!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> And as there are a lot of puppy pics, how about this one of Dudley - shows he wasn't always a big boy -
> View attachment 40682


This caption should read.. 

"The Lengths We Go To Find A Warm Spot!" 

Dawn that's theeee most adorable picture! :baby::love-eyes:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - Ralph will do this too, especially in the kitchen, a tea towel, a dropped coat by billy, ikea bags - funny dogs! Always make me smile when they do something a little bit mad x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This was when he still tried but had grown a bit! (and had already given it a good chew by the looks of it)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> This caption should read..
> 
> "The Lengths We Go To Find A Warm Spot!"
> 
> Dawn that's theeee most adorable picture! :baby::love-eyes:


getting broody Ruth...!! (of course you are, we already know that)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> This was when he still tried but had grown a bit! (and had already given it a good chew by the looks of it)
> View attachment 40690


Very cute! Do try and get Dudley with an up to date burritos box x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> getting broody Ruth...!! (of course you are, we already know that)


Oh!! How could anyone not be broody looking at those pictures!! 

No more puppy photos!! Pleeeeaaasseeeeeee!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh my, the poor little bedless puppy! Don't let the spca see that or they will be after you! (actually all the dog toys would absolve you)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> This was when he still tried but had grown a bit! (and had already given it a good chew by the looks of it)
> View attachment 40690


I love Dudley. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love Dudley.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Donna!! I said no more puppy pics! 

ADORABLE!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna!! I said no more puppy pics!
> 
> ADORABLE!


If only you could smell him. 









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a bit late on this but here is Sami .. Can't keep Carley still log enough fr a snooze picture


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

For Ruth here is puppy Molly sleeping the day we got her She was only 3 lbs or 1.36 kg


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> For Ruth here is puppy Molly sleeping the day we got her She was only 3 lbs or 1.36 kg


Adorable!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> For Ruth here is puppy Molly sleeping the day we got her She was only 3 lbs or 1.36 kg


Aww Molly was so tiny & cute x


----------

